# Passengers Drinking Alcohol in an Uber



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello All,

An uber driver friend of mine got booked $276 as well as his passenger.

The passenger was drinking a bottle of beer. Im surprised that both the driver and passenger got booked.

I was of the belief that it would be only PUBLIC vehicles and their drivers get booked.


But seems otherwise...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Boondog1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> An uber driver friend of mine got booked $276 as well as his passenger.
> 
> ...


Booked?

Do you mean fined?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Boondog1 said:


> I was of the belief that it would be only PUBLIC vehicles and their drivers get booked.


Depends on the state.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

*What if I am a passenger?*

NSW legislation only refers to drivers, so there is currently no restriction on passengers drinking alcohol while in a car.

However, passengers are not allowed to consume alcohol on public transport such as a bus, train, taxi or ferry. This includes being in possession of an open container of alcohol.

The maximum penalty for consuming alcohol on trains and other public transport is $1,100, while the standard the penalty notice amount is $400. Eating or drinking in a taxi is an offence carrying a maximum fine of $550 - but passengers are allowed to drink water, or consume food for medical reasons.

SEEMS THIS NOW INCLUDES UBER EVEN THOUGH IT"S NOT PUBLIC REALLY_ But taxi like...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Boondog1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> An uber driver friend of mine got booked $276 as well as his passenger.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO,OK mate,do you know where Mel Gibson was born? JMO


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

I think this is one you could probably appeal as it's grey. Yet my uber buddy received a fine coz his passenger was drinking in the Uber. Also at police discretion. Good luck all.

Gibson was born in Peekskill, New York, the sixth of eleven children,


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Boondog1 said:


> *What if I am a passenger?*
> 
> NSW legislation only refers to drivers, so there is currently no restriction on passengers drinking alcohol while in a car.
> 
> ...


http://www.bing.com/fd/ls/GLinkPing...pbmVyLWFuZC1jb25zdW1wdGlvbi1zdGF0dXRlcy5hc3B4

Just saw that you're from Australia. I wouldn't have a clue about your laws.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Where I live:

*§ 18.2-323.1. Drinking while operating a motor vehicle; possession of open container while operating a motor vehicle and presumption; penalty.*
A. It shall be unlawful for any person to consume an alcoholic beverage while _*driving*_ a motor vehicle upon a public highway of this Commonwealth.

B. A rebuttable presumption that the driver has consumed an alcoholic beverage in violation of this section shall be created if (i) an open container is located within the _*passenger area*_ of the motor vehicle, (ii) the alcoholic beverage in the open container has been at least partially removed and (iii) the appearance, conduct, odor of alcohol, speech or other physical characteristic of the driver of the motor vehicle may be reasonably associated with the consumption of an alcoholic beverage.

All of a sudden all pax are lawyers and insist it's okay to drink in my car. Um, no thanks! CANCEL, kthx$5/$3.75bye!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Boondog1 said:


> I think this is one you could probably appeal as it's grey. Yet my uber buddy received a fine coz his passenger was drinking in the Uber. Also at police discretion. Good luck all.
> 
> Gibson was born in Peekskill, New York, the sixth of eleven children,


YEP, i've run into people from down under, who think Mel was Born in Australia, Is Evonne Goolagong still around? great tennis lady


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Drunk PAX here in New Orleans coming from Bourbon St/French Quarter area act as if they are entitled to bring their drinks in the car. It is illegal and violates the open container law. I know this city is lax on laws but I'm not going to be the guy who gets by the police. I know for sure the PAX I tell no drinks to will never give me 5 stars but I don't really care.

This job doesn't pay enough to go around paying tickets for open container or speeding tickets or parking tickets. Drive safe and obey the law. Don't break the law for these $4 rides


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In florida it's illegal even in for hire vehicles such as taxis, limos ect, unless the driver has a CDL with passenger endorsements...

Which means of all the taxi drivers i've met or know in the state, i'm the only one who is allowed to let passengers drink in a taxi...

The only one i know of...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In florida it's illegal even in for hire vehicles such as taxis, limos ect, unless the driver has a CDL with passenger endorsements...
> 
> Which means of all the taxi drivers i've met or know in the state, i'm the only one who is allowed to let passengers drink in a taxi...
> 
> The only one i know of...


those Taxi drivers In Orlando,do they make more money then Uber drivers?


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes you dummy haha


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Boondog1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> An uber driver friend of mine got booked $276 as well as his passenger.
> 
> ...


Good they both deserved it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In the Capital of The New Knighted Steaks Uh Murrica, you can not have an open container in any motor vehicle, even an empty beer can.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

In Texas I believe the law states that you need to have a partition installed for pax to legally drink in the back.

Thing is, nobody I know in the business really follows this law. Most of us will allow pax to bring their own alcohol into the cars here. I use to work for one of the largest limousine companies in Houston and they would even provide it for the pax if they requested it and this company did not have a liquor license, either. 

For me this falls under "Do it at your own risk". Same thing with clown car rides, minors, driving without commercial insurance, etc.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> those Taxi drivers In Orlando,do they make more money then Uber drivers?


Haven't you read ANY of my rants? (I challenge someone to remember how much i pay per day to rent a taxi)

The ones who don't just sit at the airport and in front of the hotels all day.. Those lazy slackers can have some really bad days. I mean... who waits through the airport queue on a slow day?

A whole bunch of idiots...

If you compare the idiot uber drivers who actually take all the $3.00 min trips at UCF and compare them to the taxi drivers who are dumb enough to sign out a taxi at 9:00 AM, (YES 9:00 AM... cause when is the last time i got busy between 9:00 AM and 5:00 PM... EVER) they probobly arn't doing much better.

The guys who start out at 3:00 AM? Those guys make bank, the 6:00 PM is kinda dwindling away It got hurt the worst by uber to be honest. the 9:00 PM shift i clear some great numbers.

My last shift was $275 in gross revenue, $95 in total expenses.

$180 in profit for 11 hours, or $16.36 an hour in profit.

Uber's craigslist ad?

$360 IN FARES for 40 hours, or $9.00 an hour.

Let's assume that those numbers are 50% under reality, and the car costs 10c per mile, with 250 miles driven, over 11 hours.

$13.5 X 11 hours= $148- $25 in costs...

*$123 in profit on uber VS $180 in pofit driving a taxi... assuming the craigslist ad is 33% low and cars cost 10c a mile to operate.*
Both of those assumptions are more than likely crap... But assuming those fairly bogus assumptions... I'm still showing a 50% higher profit driving a taxi.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Boondog1 said:


> I was of the belief that it would be only PUBLIC vehicles and their drivers get booked.
> 
> But seems otherwise...


What the law is in the city of Sydney in regards to drinking in an Uber, might not be the same in Adelaide or Humpty Doo, much less in Texas or Pennsylvania or Scotland or Singapore. Although its a good warning for people to know what the rule is your own jurisdiction.


----------

